# Never introduced myself properly.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been jumping on this forum to get the word out about rescues but few know much about me. I came to AMA rescue through other rescue work with all breeds. I rescued a Maltese called Matilda who in the end had a brain tumor. I met Edie and I met Deb and the rest is history. I have attached my Christmas card from last year - a short clip card - it shows you my clan of monsters - two from Australia, where I hail from originally, and the rest are rescues that were foster failures. It's rare I can get them to sit all together for a photo so this was a small Christmas miracle. 

So that's me... Bronwyne. You can call me Bron or Bronnie. I appreciate the passion and support you give to the rescues.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh what a totally adorable bunch of babies.:hugging: What sweet happy faces.:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: I hope one day I will meet you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bron, even before this introduction, I feel like I already knew you! I remember Sol y Sombra - he looks wonderful. All your fluffs are adorable.

Thank you so much for all that you do. Every fluff that passes through your door is better for it, in so many ways.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bron, I could watch your videos all day! So many of them have touched my heart. This one really put a smile on my face. Your clan is adorable!:wub::wub::wub: Your fluff babies are so blessed to have you as their Mommy.

I'd love to visit Australia. I thought Oprah's trip there was fantastic ... what a beautiful country!

On another note, I PM'd you, but, I think it went to Edie instead. :embarrassed: I just wanted to make sure you recieved it. If you haven't, I can resend it. I do realize you are very busy.

Thank you for sharing your Christmas card with us.:tender:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

On another note, I PM'd you, but, I think it went to Edie instead. :embarrassed: I just wanted to make sure you recieved it. If you haven't, I can resend it. I do realize you are very busy.

Thank you for sharing your Christmas card with us.:tender:[/QUOTE]

resend the message. I just checked and there's nothing in my inbox. I miss Australia terribly... but there are some Aussie members on SM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bron -- I think most of us know you -- either from Edie, from meeting you at Nationals or working with AMA rescue ourselves.

Maybe all 3 -- but it's nice that you took the time to put the video together. Very sweet.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dear Bron, you just are amazing. Oh I love your video so much. The warmth, the love, the adorable babies, you are one special lady!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

You are an angel Bronwyne. And your video is soooo sweet!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Bronnie, you are a lady who needs no introduction. Welcome.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> On another note, I PM'd you, but, I think it went to Edie instead. :embarrassed: I just wanted to make sure you recieved it. If you haven't, I can resend it. I do realize you are very busy.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your Christmas card with us.:tender:


resend the message. I just checked and there's nothing in my inbox. I miss Australia terribly... but there are some Aussie members on SM.[/QUOTE]

I have a friend who lives in Tasmania. She is an SM member but is not able to be here much. It was because of Dede that I joined Spoiled Maltese. I was so touched how members all over the world were there to support her and try to help her save her precious Chloe. Chloe, bless her heart didn't make it. However, if you ever have time to go back to the archives on SM, you can read the story about Chloe and you will see what I mean. For several years now, I have called Dede on Christmas Day in Australia. It is always so good to hear her voice. 

Bron, I hope you will be able to visit your home in Australia one day soon. 

Oh, and I just sent to the PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Girlfriend!!

Yup, through precious Matilda, I met you. I have since considered you, and your wonderful husband, very dear friends, and close animal advocates. You, Edie, and I, have been through a lot in the past couple of years. Thank you so much for your love, and support. We may not move mountains, but will sure as he** kick a few stones around.

Daisy sends her love :wub: along with the rest of the crew, and myself.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hi !! thank u for all u do !


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I love your Christmas Card Bron!! 

Do you visit home much? Youve told me once before but I've forgotten where you're from - is it Melbourne?


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for all you do, your videos are very powerful.

I love the picture of all your similing babies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - I too feel like I know you. I especially remember when we heard about Sol and you ended up adopting him. He just stole my heart. I think you were also coming to NYC at some point after that with your DH and I hoped to meet you but I know you were super busy. I think your videos are so powerful. I'm a video producer, director and writer and think you do an amazing job. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all you do for rescue. I hope we do meet one day.:grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bronnie, no need for a formal introduction, I already knew you were an angel and that Christmas miracle shot just proves it


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, that was beautiful!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Your babies are so beautiful, I loved your holiday card....how very, very special....just like you and your family!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not on SM as much of late so missed this but sending you big KUDOS for your rescue work Bron! You are a gifted videographer & I think it really benefits the rescue work! Praying for strength & resources for all you do! Hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sweet card and I love all those little faces. Adorable!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey I know you (although we have not met) I put your name all over a quilt I made last year.

I love your Christmas card what a great idea.


----------

